# Neighbors Fence Across The Street



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I have been sort of watching a contractor putting in a old style wood farm fence for the last month. These guys are SLOW! They got down the old barb wire fence 3 weeks ago and they show up for a day and do a little then are gone for a week, They delivered the boards about a month ago. Right now they are trying to pull a T-post for the last 20 minutes . I got a old t-post remover that fits my 3 point on my tractor and in less than a minute its pulled.(at auction for $20.00 a home fab unit) but these guys supposely should have all the equipment needed to put in a 3 board fence, they are pulling these by hand. I know one thing I would never hire this gang. I talked to my neighbor last week and at least he hasn't paid anything yet, He is fencing the entire front of his property with the new fence. I find it amazing these guys do not even have a tractor to do the with a post hole digger and everything right here. I'm glad I generally never hire out but rent any equipment I need for any project I have in mind.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I guess that's what you get when you go with some contractors. I hope they gave a super-low bid. 

I only contract out the jobs that I'm wholely unqualified, or ill-equipped, for. That's part of why my wife keeps me around.  I rewire, replumb, repaint, refloor, remodel, and in general repair everything that breaks.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

That's what I'm talking about, I tore down the barn, rented a bulldozer and got rid of the pier blocks and I have been working on getting the area smooth, The other day I was on the roof replacing some blown off swingles from a recent windstorm (old roof with 3 tab shingles) Put new shingles and a new roof vent on and fought off a swarm of paper wasp (thank god for Raid) Today I rewired the light to the back door and repaired the driveway in front of the house. If I do not have the equipment I rent whatever I need. I'm just looking to find someone who rents a soil pulilizer for the area where the old barn used to stand. It's got a lot of rocks in it and it would be perfect for my little project (one that fits on to cat 1, 3 point). No one in the local area has a mini one.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

T type fence or even wood posts are a breeze to pull with a three point, especially if you make a hitch assembly that has a receiver tube on it. Its easy then to fabricate various items to attach to the lift by way of the receiver tube. One of which is simply a piece of tube to fit the receiver tube, with a notched steel plate on the end, to slip a link of chain into. Or make another with a picoting steel block just like the post pullers they sell. Easy to make and assemble. Just using a three point for implements is not utilizing it to its fullest capability, and a draw bar has limited use for most folks with a compact tractor. Even if a three point does not go up high enough to fully dump a trailer full of dirt, the angle it puts a trailer at is awfully nice and much better than flat.

I'll be up front and honest. I have a post hole digger I bought, and rarely use it anymore. I can dig a post hole in no time flat in my soil and have it done and move to the next one before I can move the tractor and setup in the right spot and do it with the auger. I sort of like digging wioth a post hole digger, in my soil anyhow! Maybe if I was gonna be digging 20 or 30 or more holes, I would then use the post hole digger.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I sat and watched these fellows digging with a post hole digger, The biggest problem is the soil at this time of year is really hardpan clay and it is hard as a brick. They only got 5 holes dug and the post set in with quikcete today. I recently helped a neighbor put in a fence and he rented a auger digger (9") that fit on my Kubota CUT (L185) In 2 hours we had the entire area around his house dug for a chain link fence. To me time is monsy and if you are a contractor the fastest way to make more money is get the job done with quality and the best speed which means powered equipment for the job.


----------

